# Acer Aspire 5742 stuck in restart loop



## shamilt4 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello,

I came home last night and my laptop (Acer Aspire 5742) was making weird noises, I opened the lid and it was just continuously restarting. It would get to the initial screen that reads "ACER" and and has the F2 option but after 5 seconds MAX it shuts down and restarts. Continuously.

I am currently at work posting this message.

I do not have a windows 7 disk or a recovery CD.

Any help would be appreciated.

Shawn


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.

Are you able to access the BIOS (System Setup Menu)?

Can you or have you tried to access Safe Mode (pressing F8 at the Acer logo)

Try removing the memory modules and attempt booting with one module at a time.


----------



## mrsclifford (Jul 21, 2012)

Just encountered this problem on a clients computer. I found that simply re-seating the Hard drive fixed the problem. Not entirely sure why this worked but it did. Perhaps poor contact. The drive passed all diagnostic tests. It is worth a try anyway!


----------



## Bite-Me-Suarez (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey there 

I have the 5750 series 

And I am having the same problems 

I have tried all the solution and still nothing.

I can enter BIOS but I have no knowledge of computers and I dorm know how to fix this problem other than what has been provided. 

Thanks


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

@Shamilt:
Boot-loop problems are very common in older laptops. We're still waiting to hear back from you to try the suggestions by Makinu1der2. Removing and reseating the hard drive is a really good idea; but won't fix the problem in all cases. If you can't get into the BIOS or setup screens or Safe Mode, you should remove the hard drive completely and test with each of the 2 RAM memory sticks you have 1 at a time. If you find that 1 stick resolves the boot loop problem but the 2nd one continues to cause it, you have a bad memory stick and simply need to replace. Post back your test results and we will be happy to advise further. 

@Bite-Me: It's considered bad form to tack on your problem onto another person's post! If you wish our help, please start your own NEW thread and we will do our best to assist you. In that NEW thread you may reference this post from Shamilt4 if you wish. 

BIGBEARJEDI


----------

